
Another fatal Tesla Autopilot crash emerges, Model S hits a streetsweeper truck - etendue
https://electrek.co/2016/09/14/another-fatal-tesla-autopilot-crash-emerges-model-s-hits-a-streetsweeper-truck-caught-on-dashcam/
======
undersuit
"Because of the damage caused by the collision, the car was physically
incapable of transmitting log data to our servers and we therefore have no way
of knowing whether or not Autopilot was engaged at the time of the crash. We
have tried repeatedly to work with our customer to investigate the cause of
the crash, but he has not provided us with any additional information that
would allow us to do so."

So maybe autopilot was engaged, maybe it wasn't. I say Tesla needs to start
logging remotely any time the autopilot is engaged and disengaged.

And until the actual status of the autopilot is known this is just another kid
driving dad's car too aggressively.

